# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  OAV Fall Conference

## Judy Canty

The Opticians Association of Virginia will hold it's annual Fall Conference on Sept. 16-17 at the Raddison Fort Magruder in Williamsburg, VA.  We are offering 9 ABO hours and 8 NCLE hours of first rate education.  Our speakers will include Richard Phillips, Executive Director of TLC Laser Center in Kingsport, TN, Michael Ward, Director of Contact Lens service at Emory University, B. W. Phillips, Director of Contact Lens service at Duke University, Roger Hill, US Navy Ophthalmic Support Center in Yorktown, VA and Jennifer Williams of Essilor Labs of America.  Please contact Michelle Jolley at 804-282-6310 for more information.

----------

